# أنواع وقود الطائرات المدنية والعسكرية والمكبسية



## شفق الصباح (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*




*
*أنــواع وقــــود الطــــائرات المدنيـــة والعسكـــــرية والمكبسيــــــــة*​ 

*لقد كان جميع الطائرات في البداية تستعمل المحركات المكبسية **Piston Engines **حيث كان يتم أستعمال بنزين الطائرات الأفغاز **AVGAS **لتشغيل المحركات، ومن ثم تطورت صناعة الطيران وتم أستعمال المحركات النفاثة **Turbine Engine **بدلاً من المحركات المكبسية ، وتبعاً لذلك تم أستعمال أستعمال أنواع أخري من وقود الطائرات يدعي وقود النفاثات التربيني الذي يتم استخراجة من قطفة الكيروسين ، وزادت تبعاً لذلك كميات وقود النفاثات المستهلكة.* 
*أنواع وقود الطائرات التوربيني:-*​ 
*يتم تصنيع وقود النفاثات التربيني في مصفاةي النفط طبقاً لمواصفات عالمية محددة ، ولاكن وفي أثناء مراحل حركتة المختلفة من المصافي الي خزانات الطائرة فإنة يخضع أيضاً لفحوص مستمرة للتأكد من مطابقتة لهذة المواصفات.*​ 
*وعموماً فإن لوقود النفاثات التربيني مزايا كثيرة من أبرزها:-* 

*1-**جودة في الأشتعال*​ 
*2-**الأحتراق الثابت في المحرك*​ 
*3-**انخفاض درجة التجمد*​ 
*4-**لزوجة كافية تسمح بكفاءة دفع الوقود*​ 
*5-**يمتاز بأعلي كثافة بين جميع المنتجات البترولية التي تتجمد عند درجات حرارة منخفضة (-47) درجة مئوية الي (-60) درجة مئوية*​ 
*توجد عدة أنواع من وقود النفاثات تستخدم لأغراض الطيران المدني ولأغراض الطيران العسكري ، ولقد تشكلت عدة منظمات وهيئات دولية لتحديد موصفات هذه الأنواع وتحديثها ، حيث تعد هذه المرجعية السليمة للمنتجين وللمشترين وهي التي بموجبها يتم التحكم في خوض خواص الوقود الضرورية للمحافظة علي أداء عالي للمحركات ، ومن هذه الهيئات ( **DEF STAN** ) والجمعية الأمريكية للفحص والمواد **ASTM **و (**Joint Checklist** ) و (**GOST**) الروسي .... الخ ويسمي كل نوع من أنواع الوقود بأسم معين.*​ 
*أنواع وقود الطائرات المدنية – **Civilian Jet Fuel *​ 
*1- **JET-A1 * 
*يعد أكثر أنواع الوقود شيوعاً وهو يصنع طبقاً للمواصفات البرطانية (**DEF STAN 91/91**) أو طبقاً لمواصفات الجمعية الأمريكية لفحص المواد (**ASTM D1655**) أو طبقاً لمواصفات منظمة الطيران العالمي الأياتا ، ومن أهم مميزات هذا النوع أنخفاض درجة تجمدة التي تصل في حدها الأعلي (-47) درجة مئوية*​ 
*2- **JET-A *
*تتطابق خصائص هذا النوع من الوقود مع خصائص الوقود السلبقة إلا أن درجة تجمدة هي (-40) درجة مئوية كحد أقصي ، ويتم أنتاجة في الولايات المتحدة وكندا وتعد تكاليف هذا الوقود أقل من النوع السابق وبالتالي فأن أسعارة أقل من النوع السابق.*​ 
*3- **JET – B *
*تمتاز قطفتة بأنها تحتوي علي النفثا الخفيفة والثقيلة مع الكيروسين وهو منتج سريع الأشتعال في درجة الحرارة العادية ويصنع هذا النوع طبقاً لمواصفات الجمعية الأمريكية للفحص والمواد رقم (**ASTM D6615**) أو طبقاً للمواصفات الكندبة رقم (**CGSB-3.22**)*

*4- **TS – 1 * 
*يصنع هذا النوع طبقاً للمواصفات الروسية (**GOST 10227**) ويستعمل هذا النوع في روسيا وفي غالبية دول أوربا الشرقية ولة درجة وميض منخفضة*​ 
*أنواع وقود الطائرات العسكرية:-* 

*يكمن الأختلاف الجوهري ما بين وقود الطائرات العسكرية والمدنية بصورة رئسية في عدد الأصافات الكيماوية المضافة الي الوقود وأنواع هذة الإضافات ، وعموماً أنة توجد عدة أنواع من وقود الطائراتالعسكرية هي :*​ 
*1- **JP - 8 * 
*وهو وقود الطائرات التوربيني نوع (**JET A-1**) نفسة لكنة عند ما تتم إضافة إضافات كمياوية مانعة للتجمد (**Anti – Freezing**) ,إضافات كمياوية مانعة للتأكل لهذا الوقود ، فإنه يصبح مطابقاً للمواصفات العسكرية الأمريكية ويدعي **JP8** كما يرمز لة بالرمز **F-34** حسب رموز الناتو*​ 
*2- **JP 8+100 *
*في حالة إضافة إضافات كمياوية لتحسين خاصية الثبوت الحراري لوقود الطائرات نوع **JP-8** التي تتم حالياً بأستخدام إضافة تدعي (**100+**) يصبح هذا الوقود يعرف بأسم **JP 8+100 **وهذه الإضافة غير مصادق عليها حتي **تاريخه للأستخدام في الطائرات المدنية*​ 
*3- **JP – 5 * 
*يصنع هذا النوع من أجل استعمالة للطائرات الموجودة علي حاملات الطائرات ، ويمتاز بدرجة وميض مرتفعة تصل إلي (60) درجة مئوية مما يعزز ظروف السلامة والأمان علي ظهر الحاملة ، حيث تقلل الأبخرة المتطائرة من الوقود، كما يطلق علية رمز **F-44** حسب رموز الناتو*

*أنواع وقود الطائرات المكبسية:-*

*يتم تحديد نوع وقود الأفغاز بواسطة استخدام الحد الأدني لخاصية الطرق للمزيج الضعيف (**Lean-mixture**) ، ويستخدم الأفغاز في بعض طائرات الهليكوبتر وفي الطائرات الصغيرة، وتوجد صفتان رئيسيتان تغطيان مواصفات الأفغاز وهما : الموصفات البريطانية (**DEF STAN 91-90**) ومواصفات الجمعية الأمريكية للفحص والمواد رقم (**ASTM D 910**)*​ 
*ومن أنواع الأفغاز المستخدمة حالياً **AVGAS 80** و **AVGAS 91** و **AVGAS 100LL** و **AVGAS 100*​ 
*إن الاتجاه العالمي يسير نحو خفض معدلات التلوث ، والحد من أستعمال مادة رابع إيثيل الرصاص في البنزين لرفع رقم الأكتين ومنها وقود الأفغاز ، حيث تجري أبحاث لتصنيع نوع من الوقود الخالي من الرصاص ، بحيث يعادل نوع الأفغاز (**100LL**) ، ولقد صدرت حديثاً مواصفات عن الجمعية الأمركية للفحص والمواد لنوع جديد من الأفغاز ذي الأكتين المنخفض والخالي من الرصاص يسمي (**82UL**) الذي تم تصنيعة حسب المواصفة رقم (**D6227**)*​ 

*مع ودي*​


----------



## جاسر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

معلومات قيمة وفقك الله ونفه بك


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

:20::75:سلمت يداك ....


----------



## محمود مشيمش (10 مايو 2010)

افضل الناس انفعهم للناس جزاك الله كل خير ع المعلومات القيمه دي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng. maein (10 مايو 2010)

خير الناس من نفع الناس مشكوووووووووررررررر


----------



## d_a_w_i (17 مايو 2010)

تسلم الأيادى معلومات موجزة وقيمة للغاية
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس قيس (12 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جدا جميل وعلمي شكرا جزيلا حيث كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع منذ فترة طويلة


----------



## شفق الصباح (28 يوليو 2011)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> معلومات قيمة وفقك الله ونفه بك





dreams1804 قال:


> *  السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا تميز , شكراً لك
> شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​





yasir abdelrahim قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مشكور





msaid999 قال:


> :20::75:سلمت يداك ....





محمود مشيمش قال:


> افضل الناس انفعهم للناس جزاك الله كل خير ع المعلومات القيمه دي شكرا جزيلا





eng. Maein قال:


> خير الناس من نفع الناس مشكوووووووووررررررر





d_a_w_i قال:


> تسلم الأيادى معلومات موجزة وقيمة للغاية
> بارك الله فيك





مهندس قيس قال:


> موضوع جدا جميل وعلمي شكرا جزيلا حيث كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع منذ فترة طويلة




*مشكورين شبابب علي المرور والتعقيب
:56:
*​


----------

